# Joey 1/20/18



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

27 for me today. Wasted the morning fishing to deep. Finally found some keepers in 12fow fishing 8’ deep. Pushing plastic. Black and chart and black and pink. Couldn’t get my other 3.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Lots of tacos there. Nice Fish Joey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Skiff.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy heck...load em up and call me when the fry is!!! GOOD DEAL!


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Very nice. Way to go.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

GHettum Joey!!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A fine mess despite the minus 3 ! Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. 
Going back tomorrow for those other 3.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

KEYSTONE! Nice mess Joey!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lastcast said:


> KEYSTONE! Nice mess Joey!


I can’t believe I never tried the Keystone before now.
I’m all about a good deal. Especially on beer.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Slab tastic!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> I can’t believe I never tried the Keystone before now.
> 
> I’m all about a good deal. Especially on beer.




Got a Blazer Bay but drink Keystone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> Got a Blazer Bay but drink Keystone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those boat payments are rough Skiff.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice bunch of paper mouths!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Fine mess of crappie. Hell, if I could catch them like that, I'd swear off hunting.

OK, maybe not completely.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

skiff89_jr said:


> Got a Blazer Bay but drink Keystone
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More likely drinking Keystone because of the Blazer Bay. :thumbsup:


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Bodupp said:


> Fine mess of crappie. Hell, if I could catch them like that, I'd swear off hunting.
> 
> OK, maybe not completely.


This post might have changed my afternoon plans...

Nice mess of fish!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work and love the "inspector" counting for ya!
catch 'em up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Fine mess of crappie, they seemed to be turned on everywhere.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Me and my wife, Lisa, went back today and kept 32. She caught the 2 biggest. One was 1.68 and the other was 1.53lbs. 
Beautiful day to be on the water.
I’ve really been blessed.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

That is awesome!!! Great pics of you 2. Joey you done good!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> That is awesome!!! Great pics of you 2. Joey you done good!


Thanks bud.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Yes sir that's an awesome job. I will agree that you are blessed since you said one time before that you couldn't catch a crappie.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's one fine mess of crappie. Job well done


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Making hay while the sun shines! I would say you're dialed in.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bodupp said:


> Making hay while the sun shines! I would say you're dialed in.


I just hope it keeps shining.
Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Were they hitting the same colors? We didn't have any luck with the black. Most of ours, what few we had, came on John Deere green and Chartreuse and Blue and Chartreuse.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

ironman said:


> Were they hitting the same colors? We didn't have any luck with the black. Most of ours, what few we had, came on John Deere green and Chartreuse and Blue and Chartreuse.


Billy on Saturday, 90% of my fish were caught on black/chartreuse and Black/pink tails. They didn’t seem to like em as much Sunday. Sunday was the smoked Bluegill and Junebug/chartreuse tail. 

Crazy how they change their minds.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm guessing that no live bait at all. Crappie are funny. One day chicken the next day feathers.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

DMC said:


> I'm guessing that no live bait at all. Crappie are funny. One day chicken the next day feathers.


No sir. No live bait. 
I haven’t fished with a minnow since October.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome work Joey! Looks like fun!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Xpac said:


> Awesome work Joey! Looks like fun!


It is Paco.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> No sir. No live bait.
> I haven’t fished with a minnow since October.


No live bait since October :thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

skiff89_jr said:


> No live bait since October :thumbup:


Skiff I told a lie when I posted that. A few weeks back I fished minnows for a couple hours and couldn’t stand trolling that slow so I switched back to sliders.
Was catching fish with minnows but not covering enough water. 

I like to push kinda fast.


Just for the record and all..


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

what a mess! Good job Joey.


----------

